# Handlers in Northern California



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello! I have a Gorgeous white Standard named Vanity that I plan on showing, She is my first Show dog and I am very excited and eager to learn everything about the sport. Any good recommendations for handlers that will do ringside? I have an excellent Groomer Ann Martin and a few handlers in mind.Thanks everybody


----------

